# The chinchilla equivalent of binkying!



## chinmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Thought I'd share the chinchilla equivalent of binkying with y'all...this video was posted on a chin forum. They are babies, around 6 weeks old. Mainly babies popcorn, but you'll see adults do it too!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23-JXUXiYGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23-JXUXiYGc[/ame]


----------



## chinmom (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's another...the cage they're in is way too small, but gives another good example of popcorning!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W927ToFp5Y&mode=related&search]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W927ToFp5Y&mode=related&search[/ame]=


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

:inlove:

Awww! I wondered what popcorning looked like (thoughI didn't know chinchillas did it, I have heard Guinea Piggies do)


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 5, 2007)

Now I see why it's called popcorning. They look so cute!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

there soooo cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 6, 2007)

That is the single most adorable thingI have EVER SEEN *explodes*


----------



## chinmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, I thought you'd all enjoy those!!


----------

